
Show HN: NSL Archive – A record of publicly disclosed national security letters - xxdesmus
https://nslarchive.org/
======
Gys
A national security letter (NSL) is an administrative subpoena issued by the
United States government to gather information for national security purposes.
NSLs do not require prior approval from a judge. [wikipedia]

~~~
micaksica
While I guess this is something, I would be curious to know what types of
users are being targeted with these NSLs, and for what crimes. While it's
natural to think "Islamic extremism and terrorism" as that's the usual natsec
rallying cry, I wouldn't be surprised to see these being used for other
purposes.

